# Collated screws for Senco DS235-AC



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Hey ya'll will these screws work for a Senco DS235-AC?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hitachi-...mc=shopping-_-pricegrabber-_-D25X-_-203677047

@ under $12 looks like a steal if they are worth a damn....was thinking of grabbing a Senco gun this weekend for ceilings and 5/8" :yes: Found the gun for $129.00 + free S+H


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Ok I found a guy who said they would work! Actually went by the Lowes building supply by my house and they had Senco brand 1-1/4" screws for $11.89, I bought them out


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seems like tools and supplies are heaps cheap over there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

